# Who's Your Regular Season Starting Shooting Guard?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Throughout the preseason, Kemba has been the starting PG. But you've had Gordon, Henderson and Sessions all start at the SG position. Has a decision been made yet? Just curious.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Not that I have inside information, but it's going to be Henderson. Jordan's taken an interest in him, and he also happens to be the best two-way player at that position. They can actually throw out a really good defensive lineup with Henderson, MKG, Tyrus Thomas, and Biyombo (or Haywood swapped in for Thomas when Thomas inevitably goes crazy again).


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I couldn't see any other scenario other than Henderson, omitting injuries of course.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

The only other thing I could really see is Charlotte deciding to start MKG off light, sliding Henderson to the starting 3 and putting Gordon in at 2-guard. I highly doubt that happens, but otherwise it has to be Henderson.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I feel like Charlotte owes it to Gerald Henderson, who is a solid player, to start him. They also owe it to their fans to start Kemba Walker and MKG, otherwise they will be seen as disappointments. They just have no one that can shoot. When Kemba Walker has the most range in your starting lineup, you have problems. Gordon and Reggie Williams off the bench will help negate this, but it seems like Charlotte's going to get off to many, many slow starts during the season if that will be their lineup. They could always run small-ball with Kemba/Gordon/Henderson/MKG/Mullens, but I'm not sure that would be any more effective.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Eh, Mullens actually has some range, and that works out because Biyombo has to be around the basket at all times. They're going to be bad no matter what, but they could carve out an identity as an athletic defensive squad that steals a few wins from teams through sheer effort. I think they're ripe for a mid-season trade that sends Henderson and some other pieces out for a guy who can really score. If Tyreke Evans looks healthy I wouldn't be surprised to see him in Charlotte at the end of the season.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Eh, Mullens actually has some range, and that works out because Biyombo has to be around the basket at all times. They're going to be bad no matter what, but they could carve out an identity as an athletic defensive squad that steals a few wins from teams through sheer effort. I think they're ripe for a mid-season trade that sends Henderson and some other pieces out for a guy who can really score. If Tyreke Evans looks healthy I wouldn't be surprised to see him in Charlotte at the end of the season.


Mullens might have a better shot than Henderson and MKG. He might even be a better 3-point shooter than Kemba. Who knows, he's been letting them fly in the preseason. Charlotte won't have terrible spacing because pretty much everyone outside of MKG can hit a mid-range J with regularity, but you need to hit some 3's to win games. Charlotte's going to get off to some terrible starts this year.

Isn't your identity for Charlotte exactly what they were 2 years ago with Gerald Wallace and Stephen Jackson? As the roster stands right now, I don't see enough offensive potential in Biyombo or MKG to really have much of an impact, and I really doubt Kemba will ever be all-star quality. As you suggested, they can make moves, and I hope they find one that works.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Pacers Fan said:


> Isn't your identity for Charlotte exactly what they were 2 years ago with Gerald Wallace and Stephen Jackson?


Sort of, but when you're setting records for losing you work with what you've got. They badly need Biyombo to become a defensive force and to somehow land a blue-chip scorer. Right now they need to hope they have just enough athleticism to get by. 



Pacers Fan said:


> As the roster stands right now, I don't see enough offensive potential in Biyombo or MKG to really have much of an impact, and I really doubt Kemba will ever be all-star quality. As you suggested, they can make moves, and I hope they find one that works.


If Gilchrist plays starter's minutes I'd expect to see him in double figures scoring. Biyombo's only going to score as much as he gets to dunk. This team's in alot of trouble on offense unless Mullens magically becomes Bargnani, and even then they'll lose a bunch.

EDIT: Just out of pure curiosity, I wonder what it would take to get Charlotte to eat Carlos Boozer's deal.


----------

